# X11 Problem



## Pathgeek (Dec 13, 2005)

this seems to be a recurring problem. scrolling down, I seem to have the same issues. Was using X11 on my G4. Just got a G5 and used firewire to transfer my data. Was surprised to find that the X11 doesn't work. The SDK package is present on the G5, but no X11.app is found when searching "my Mac". Using the DVD that came with the computer, if I try to install files I'm prompted "nothing to install".  
On the apple website it says that 10.4 machines come with this installed and it's on the dvd. Nowhere do I find a download source.  
So, no gimp, no inkscape until I get this figured out. Anyone have any ideas?
thanks in advance



Q: Installing Gimp And X11 Problem

Lately I wanted to install GIMP but it told me that I need X11. I downloaded it from Apple site but during the installation process it told me that I already have X11 [Tiger os]. What should I do?

Response & Follow-Up
First you can verify that X11 is installed on Tiger:
1) Go to the Utilities folder (Applications/Utilities).
2) Scroll down to the bottom and you should see "X11". Double-click to launch X11, if successful it should launch a terminal window called 'xterm'.

If X11 appears successful you can get GIMP from: http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/

The latest version is 2.2.6. Download the DMG and expand it, then drag the GIMP icon to the Applications folder as you normally would. X11 will automatically launch itself when you run GIMP.

I hope this helps, if you require futher help or have any more questions let me know.

--------
Richard Blythin
A+,Network+ certified
MacosX support technician
http://www.macosx.com
Thank you for using MacOSX.com.
Hello Richard,

There's no X11 in Utilities folder but still during X11 installation it tells me that I have one.

Jacek
Hi Jacek,

I'm sorry for the delay. From what I found out X11 from the Apple site won't install on Tiger.

On the Tiger DVD, look inside Xcode Tools, Packages, and located the file called X11SDK.pkg. Double-click the file and run the installer.

X11 should install successfully. Let me know how things go.

--------
Richard Blythin
A+,Network+ certified
MacosX support technician
http://www.macosx.com
Thank you for using MacOSX.com.
Richard,

I installed the thing you were talking about with no good at all. I still can't run GIMP - the error msg hasn't changed.

Jacek
Jacek,

Thank you for the reply. X11 appeaers to be an issue for a lot of Tiger users. Upon futher research I came across this:

2- Installing Apple's X11 1.1 in Tiger. 

Apple's X11 is not installed by default when you install Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger). It's available as an optional installation from the Tiger install DVD. If you forget to select it while installing Tiger, you can install it later from the "Optional Installs.mpkg" in the Tiger Install DVD.

3- Installing XCode and the X11 SDK 

Double click on the "Xcode Tools.mpkg" inside the folder Xcode Tools in the Tiger Install DVD. Before installing confirm that the "X11 SDK" and the "DevSDK" (among other things) are selected from the 'Software Development Kits'.
---

It appears you need to select the DevSDK as well. I'll continue to do research for more tips. Keep me posted on the results.

--------
Richard Blythin
A+,Network+ certified
MacosX support technician
http://www.macosx.com
Thank you for using MacOSX.com.
Hi Richard

No need to thank for reply - I'm glad that someone wants to help me. I installed xcode tools and still no luck. Have you tried to install GIMP? Maybe it would be easier and faster if you could run it.

Thanks again.

Jacek
Hi Richard

No need to thank for reply - I'm glad that someone wants to help me. I installed xcode tools and still no luck. Have you tried to install GIMP? Maybe it would be easier and faster if you could run it.

Thanks again.

Jacek
Hi Jacek,

I have no issues running GIMP, I'm still running Panther (x.3.9) though. I have a fellow Macosx tech who's upgraded to Tiger, I'll see if they can try installing GIMP & X11 to see whether they have any problems.

Also when you installed Tiger which method did you use ?:
- Upgrade existing OS
- Archive & install
- Clean install 

I'll do some more research & ask around my tech contacts.
Richard Blythin

Hi Richard,
I made a clean install and then made again update from the same cd [I know it sounds stupid but I got a serious issue with cd reading and I've read somewhere that I should try that - no luck at all with this problem]. I also made yesterday a system update.

I'm sorry for the delay in getting back to you. Another thing you could try is to do an 'Archive & install'. That way all your files etc are saved. If you do a Custom install, you can select to install X11 under the 'customize' option.

I'm puzzled why the developer tools method doesn't work. Also if you did a format and install why it would claim X11 is already installed.


----------



## UmarOMC (Dec 14, 2005)

GIMP was always a pain for me to install... but I'd usually resort to Fink.  Here's a rock-solid and pain-free answer: http://gimp-app.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Pathgeek@yahoo. (Dec 14, 2005)

I'll restate the problem:

I can't find X11 (app)in my system or where to download it from (on 10.4.2). System disk says nothing to load. X11 SDK is there and loaded. Suggestions?


----------



## lurk (Dec 14, 2005)

You need to install X11 from the install disk.  You have installed the SDK which allows you to do X11 development but does not include X11.  Unfortunately I don't have my disk with me so I cannot say where to look for it but I can guarantee that it is on there.


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 14, 2005)

Isn't the option for X11 in the installation when you select to Customize the installation?  There you can remove a lot of the excess stuff that OS X tends to install which for me only uses up valuable space on my hard drive.


----------



## Pathgeek (Dec 14, 2005)

when I go to install, I get a message "nothing to install"
so: I don't have X11 working, can't find it with searches, and am not allowed to install it from the  install disk

When trying a customize-- it repeats, nothing to install. Short of reconfiguring everything I'm currently still at a loss


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 14, 2005)

In your /Library/Receipts folder, is there an "X11User.pkg" file?  If so, X11 has already been installed on your computer and will be located in /Applications/Utilities under the name "X11.app".

If it's not there, then it's been manually removed/deleted or misplaced.  If you'd like to install X11 again, delete the "X11User.pkg" file from /Library/Receipts then go through the installation steps again.

Apple does not offer a downloadable version of X11 that is compatible with Panther or Tiger.  You need to install X11 from your original software CDs if you want a version that is compatible with your system.


----------



## Pathgeek (Dec 14, 2005)

there's an sdk package but no x11user.pkg
I'll look on the disk and see if I can find it. 
Thanks!


----------

